# Ohio trip



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! Hey, if MH were easy everybody would do it. I am sure you'll get there.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a great time, even with the crazy weather. I'm sure Fisher just broke so he could get his bird before someone else could take it away from him (be it winger or honor dog)! Congratulations on the good pieces of the test and to Blades title.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great post, thanks! I learn so much from your posts. Sounds like Fisher did a fantastic job. 
Just curious, do you think Fisher breaking had anything to do with the honor dog "attempting" to steal his bird??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the JH and all of the positive aspects of Fisher's runs  Heck, even the breaking can be a good thing if he's had motivational issues in the past.

Sounds like some nasty weather though.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Sorry to hear that you didn't pass, but it's very great to read that you all had a fantastic time!!! Wishing you more luck on the next attempt, but it sounds like those "amazing" weather conditions will be hard to find again anytime soon! I can just picture Fisher (or any golden for that matter) LOVING being outside in a wind & rain storm, drenched to the bone with the cool breeze in their face - almost better than a perfectly sunny day!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't think the breaking honor dog contributed THAT much to Fisher's lil slipup but the two shot flyers sure did, and BIRDS BIRDS BIRDS and the cold weather I think also always adds to energy. He was still as a stone as the honor dog ran past him, honestly that has never happened to us! When Fisher finally got his flyer in the 1st series, he had crept about 3 feet ahead of me but the judges did not have me re-heel him before sending -------- I think if I had done that it would have been enough of a "reminder" that he wouldn't have broken in the next series. The old, give em an inch and they take a mile! Next time....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the problem clearly is that you didn't tell us right before the tests so we could wish you well and send all that positive GRF energy your way!


----------

